# Doordash manipulating deliveries by giving them to their own race people!



## Marco55 (Dec 13, 2016)

Yep! It time to sue ! Labor discrimination! You have ground now!


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Not the race card?


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

I'm thinking it's slow for everyone. Good luck with that.


----------



## flexian (Aug 16, 2016)

try amazon flex........

.........maybe it all evens out across delivery sites?


----------

